# Dosing pump placement



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all. Im new to the auto dosing game and I have a question about pump placement. Due to the limited space under my stand, and I mean very limited, I was thinking of placing my kamoer dosing pump vertically inside my stand against my sump wall. This means the pump heads would be facing up. I will ensure that none of the tubing gets kinked. Does anyone know if this type of placement could cause any issues I may be overlooking?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

picoreef said:


> Hi all. Im new to the auto dosing game and I have a question about pump placement. Due to the limited space under my stand, and I mean very limited, I was thinking of placing my kamoer dosing pump vertically inside my stand against my sump wall. This means the pump heads would be facing up. I will ensure that none of the tubing gets kinked. Does anyone know if this type of placement could cause any issues I may be overlooking?


I don't see any problems with doing this - I place my pumps the same way to save space. Pediatric pumps don't really require any particular orientation to work. Calibrate it in that position to make sure you get the amounts you want.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Great point. I wouldnt have known to calibrate it in that position. I will do that. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

